# Silent Wings 135mm wo kaufen?



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2016)

Hi

Ich habe einen Dark Rock 3 auf meinem System. Mit leichtem OC brauche ich allerdings einen 2. Lüfter auf der Rückseite. Ich hab mir von einem Kollegen mal zum testen seinen Lüfter vom Dark Rock 3 geliehen und das macht ganze 4°C bei 250 RPM weniger aus.  (der Dark Rock Pro 3 passt leider nicht aufs Board...)

Jetzt meine Frage: Wo bekomme ich einen 2. Lüfter vom Dark Rock 3 her? Ich wollte den nicht unbedingt für 55€ mit dem ganzen Kühler nochmal kaufen.

Irgendeinen anderen Lüfter wollte ich da auch nicht unbedingt draufschnallen, das sieht dann ein wenig komisch aus. Ich hab hier noch 120mm Silent Wings 2 Gebäuselüfter rumliegen aber die sind im "Saugbetrieb" deutlich lauter als der original Dark Rock Lüfter.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. August 2016)

Mal überlegt, einfach beide Lüfter zu tauschen, wenn du meinst, dass das komisch aussieht?  Also zB zwei 140er (ich vermute mal, dass die auch passen werden). Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass man da jetzt den Riesenunterschied sehen wird, wenn man nur einen weiteren Lüfter dran macht, aber das ist nicht meine Sorge  Würde ich im Zweifel aber erst mal testen


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2016)

Naja das kostet aber auch 2x so viel als wenn ich nur 1 Lüfter kaufen würde. Außerdem ist die Auswahl an 140mm Lüftern mit 120mm Montagebohrungen sehr sehr begrenzt. Ein zweiter 135mm original Lüfter wär da schon sehr gut. Zumal die Kombination aus 2 Originallüftern sehr gut funktioniert und keine Resonanzen oder andere Probleme erzeugt hat.


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2016)

Die 135mm sind in Netzteilen verbaut. Kannst ja eins holen, den Lüfter ausbauen und das NT wegwerfen


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Die 135mm sind in Netzteilen verbaut. Kannst ja eins holen, den Lüfter ausbauen und das NT wegwerfen


Ist in den Netzteilen die PWM Version verbaut? ...zumal das nur Sinn machen würde wenn ich ein kaputtes Netzteil günstiger als 55€ bekomme.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. August 2016)

Auf der Rückseite den Dark Rock 3 ist Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter, die benötigten Klammern sind bereits beim Zubehör mit dabei. Solltest Du, warum auch immer, unbedingt einen 135mm Lüfter verbauen wollen, kannst Du dir über service@bequiet.com ein Angebot machen lassen. Denk gleich dran auch die nötigen Klammern mit anzufragen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2016)

Ok, dann werd ich mal eine Mail schreiben!


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2016)

So, Lüfter ist heute angekommen und steckt schon drin.  

Top Service!


----------



## AmpelJoe (9. August 2019)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> ...kannst Du dir über service@bequiet.com ein Angebot machen lassen. Denk gleich dran auch die nötigen Klammern mit anzufragen.



Das war ein super Tipp. Ich habe dort auch problemlos einen solchen Lüfter bestellen und einfach mit PayPal bezahlen können.

1x   SilentWings 135 PWM (Art.-Nr EBKO74)               = 18 €
1x   Klammern (2x) zur Montage (Art.-Nr EBKK07)    = 3 €
- Keine Versandkosten.


----------



## BlackyRay (15. September 2019)

AmpelJoe schrieb:


> Das war ein super Tipp. Ich habe dort auch problemlos einen solchen Lüfter bestellen und einfach mit PayPal bezahlen können.
> 
> 1x   SilentWings 135 PWM (Art.-Nr EBKO74)               = 18 €
> 1x   Klammern (2x) zur Montage (Art.-Nr EBKK07)    = 3 €
> - Keine Versandkosten.



Wow und das so einzeln bestellt über dem Hersteller tolles Angebot ☺️


----------



## unreal82 (1. Januar 2023)

Wo kann ich denn 135x135 für denn DARK Rock 4 pro bestellen habt ihr einen link


----------



## unreal82 (2. Januar 2023)

Hab die Lüfter auf bequiet gefunden waren etwas versteckt auf der Seite 135x135 freundlicher Telefon Support


----------

